# Tropical dragons blood



## JDesCotes (Feb 15, 2014)

I tried my first batch of Skeeterpee last night when I racked it and it is tasting amazing! I'm really surprised at how much it tastes like wine!

Tomorrow I figured I would give dragons blood a go and since I have some fresh fruit I won't be able to get around to eating I am going to use it!

So for now I have just chopped and placed these in the freezer:

8 cups pineapple
7 cups honeydew 
1 banana

The recipe calls for 6 lbs (2.72kg). Will this be enough fruit? If not, what other fruits would go well?


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## dangerdave (Feb 15, 2014)

I have no idea how much that fruit would weight. Peaches, strawberries, mangos. Those all go good in the tropical fruit version.


----------



## JDesCotes (Feb 15, 2014)

Mangos! I have then already frozen in my freezer! Thanks Dave!!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## JDesCotes (Feb 15, 2014)

Dave, just for future reference, do you know how many cups of berries you use to equal 6 pounds?


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 15, 2014)

8 cups pineapple
7 cups honeydew
1 banana

you will have about 8 lbs of fruit..which will make a light db...
if you like a light summer time wine, your in the ball park..
should be good.


----------



## dangerdave (Feb 15, 2014)

JDesCotes said:


> Mangos! I have then already frozen in my freezer! Thanks Dave!!


 
As James implies, add the mangos for extra fruit flavor.

You are very welcome!


----------



## JDesCotes (Feb 16, 2014)

Adding about 6 cups of mango. Everything is thawing (covered) on my kitchen counter now. Can't wait to start this later tonight!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------

